# New shelf for my griddle



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Moving right along to my second double sided project in VCarve Pro. I have designed a shelf to sit on the existing shelf of my 36 in Blackstone Griddle. I wanted something bigger that could also hold some of the utensils and provide a place to sit bottles used during the cooking process.

The design incorporates a trivet, which is a pig, but also the entire shelf can be used as a trivet for larger items like pans or pots. I really like the way it turned out.

As for the double sided project, I carved 4ea. .8 inch x .22 inch pockets so I could epoxy magnets. Their purpose is to keep the shelf in position and not slide around or tip over. First use yesterday was without the magnets and worked just fine.

Good to be able to combine woodworking skills with outdoor cooking. I am loving the new griddle. :grin:

Note: I made this first one out of 3/4" mdf that I had on hand. The overall size of the raw material is 18 x 22 inches. I am not sure what I will use for the actual shelf. I want two of them, one for either end of the griddle. I have considered plywood (ugly) or the project panel sold at the big box stores. That is Lodgepole pine. It would be lighter than the mdf, but might involve a lot of sanding. This shelf is not designed to be a cutting board. I am not too keen on gluing up a panel this large. I would have to plane it using the CNC. That would take up a considerable amount of time to do both sides. Lucky to end up with 5/8 inch final thickness. Maybe I need to research some type of high heat finish I can brush or spray on the mdf... and just keep it out of the rain. I am more concerned about spills and stains than rain. Suggestions are appreciated.

So, we broke it in yesterday evening. I like it. First thing I noticed is my pancake flipper is too wide for the slot so that will be incorporated in to rev.1. All else seemed to be OK.

Blondie was waiting patiently for her fajita chicken/cheese quesadilla supper. :smile: I made a couple using Boudain and Cheddar Jack Cheese. Pretty good. Just another way of eating Boudain.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Neat idea Mike. Did it get Blondies approval?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Neat idea Mike. Did it get Blondies approval?


Yes sir.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> Yes sir.


Mike she is sure growing up fast. Like your idea, and now my mouth is watering, mmmmmmmmmm .............sure looks like good eating.

Herb


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Mike thats a neat idea. Looks cool too.... 



Would Corian / Solid Surface work for that outside? and easier to clean?

Not digging the MDF and grease/food caca that'll embed inside.
I know ya just did a sample w/ it. Ply might not be a good choice either.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

UglySign said:


> Mike thats a neat idea. Looks cool too....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For now, I am going to paint it with high temperature paint to seal the mdf from moisture. As a trivet, I would sit pots or pans on it, probably after taking them off the griddle.

Hmmm I haven't tried to find Corian. Does sit carve OK?

Well, maybe not such a good idea.:frown: "While Corian® is heat resistant, as with all countertop materials, it is important to minimize direct heat exposure to protect your surface and investment. Important — Do not place hot pots, pans, etc. directly on the countertop surface. Always use heat trivets or pads when placing hot objects on any surface."


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Mike,
Corian carves like a dream. I use it for carving lithopanes.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

MT Stringer said:


> For now, I am going to paint it with high temperature paint to seal the mdf from moisture. As a trivet, I would sit pots or pans on it, probably after taking them off the griddle.
> 
> Hmmm I haven't tried to find Corian. Does sit carve OK?
> 
> Well, maybe not such a good idea.:frown: "While Corian® is heat resistant, as with all countertop materials, it is important to minimize direct heat exposure to protect your surface and investment. Important — Do not place hot pots, pans, etc. directly on the countertop surface. Always use heat trivets or pads when placing hot objects on any surface."



Hah... forgot about the heat thing. Like Curiousgeorge says
It does carve nice. Only did it once for an outside plaque
w/ epoxy fill. Give it a try sometime.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

MT Stringer said:


> ...
> 
> Well, maybe not such a good idea.:frown: "While Corian® is heat resistant, as with all countertop materials, it is important to minimize direct heat exposure to protect your surface and investment. Important — Do not place hot pots, pans, etc. directly on the countertop surface. Always use heat trivets or pads when placing hot objects on any surface."



Might be corny, how about adding a secondary removable trivet to fit within?


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice job Mike. I like it.
I am curious about the "wind shields" hanging on the edge of the griddle. Did you make those or are they store bought? I have that same griddle and have a problem using it on windy days and it looks like those would solve my problem.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

billyjim said:


> Nice job Mike. I like it.
> I am curious about the "wind shields" hanging on the edge of the griddle. Did you make those or are they store bought? I have that same griddle and have a problem using it on windy days and it looks like those would solve my problem.


They are 6 inch scrapers. Most folks get them from Dollar Tree for $1 each. I have seen some buy them by the case.
The closest store to me is off limits. I wouldn't let you go in there, let alone me. :frown:

I found a couple at another store. The rest were purchased at Walmart for about $5 ea. They do a good job of blocking the wind. They way they are made, the just clip on to the side of the griddle.

https://www.dollartree.com/cooking-...nrKT-ThRVKaIA6szetWz6OXaT57xCEhhoCDtAQAvD_BwE


----------

